# Supplements?



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Do any of you give your dogs multi-vitamin supplements or any kind of joint supplements with glucosamine/MSM/chondroitin? If so what would you recommend?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Diet, nutrition, and supplements are my favorite subject. LOL!!

I do use supplements. We use Nupro for general vitamins/minerals. Some dogs can be sensitive to the flax in it, but it's a good all around supplement. I use it a couple times a week as maintenance.

http://nuprosupplement.com/

I think that next time I will get the joint support Nupro as a preventative against LP. Won't hurt and might help. 

I also use salmon oil. Platos or Grizzly is a good brand. Again, just a squirt a few times a week.

I occasionally throw Brody a vitamin.  He likes these Vetri Science chewables ....

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Vetri-Science-Canine-Plus/125010.aspx


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

LOL Tracy I hoped you'd answer....I know what a diet/nutrition Nazi you are....and I hope you know I mean that in the most supportive way possible! :love4: 

Thanks. I'll check these out.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tink said:


> LOL Tracy I hoped you'd answer....I know what a diet/nutrition Nazi you are....and I hope you know I mean that in the most supportive way possible! :love4:
> 
> Thanks. I'll check these out.


Thanks - I'll take that as a huge compliment!!! LOL!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

okay, i'm not seeing it - can you order the nupro off the website? It just barks at me when i try and open it


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

msmadison said:


> okay, i'm not seeing it - can you order the nupro off the website? It just barks at me when i try and open it


I think they will send you a free sample off their website if you email them. 

You can order Nupro from many different stores online. Only Naturals carries it, but is a 5 pound tub, which would last FOREVER!!

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Nupro-Joint-Support-Daily-Vitamin-Supplement/390000.aspx

I'll do some looking and see if I can find it cheaper for you ....

Edit: Ok, here's a store that has the 1 pound joint support for $13. Much better! Although I haven't ordered from them before. 

http://www.nuprostore.com/nuprojointsup.htm 

Oh, and here it is on Amazon, even cheaper!!

http://www.amazon.com/Nupro-Joint-S...6?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1269376752&sr=1-6


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I was looking for salmon oil yesterday and can't find it in the uk (what a suprise) 
I read you can give cod liver oil or evening primrose oil for their coats. i wouldnt know how much to give!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I was looking for salmon oil yesterday and can't find it in the uk (what a suprise)
> I read you can give cod liver oil or evening primrose oil for their coats. i wouldnt know how much to give!!


You guys in the UK have the Yumega brand of oils and they make a salmon one. 

http://www.lintbells.com/page/salmopet

It's 100% salmon oil, so that would be perfect. I'd stay away from cod liver oil as it is VERY VERY high in vitamin A and that isn't good for dogs.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> You guys in the UK have the Yumega brand of oils and they make a salmon one.
> 
> http://www.lintbells.com/page/salmopet
> 
> It's 100% salmon oil, so that would be perfect. I'd stay away from cod liver oil as it is VERY VERY high in vitamin A and that isn't good for dogs.


Ah wicked.. thanks!! Think i'll be getting some!! Its cheaper than we pay for human vitamins!!! If only i could take it and have mega shiney hair!!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I give mine Yumega I think its great have seen a real improvement in their coats, i think its 2.5ml they have a day one bottle lasts ages, I have been using it for about a year and saw a good difference after just a few weeks

I also give mine the joint suppliment Flexadin but I dont think thats available outside the UK


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I give my dogs Nupro Silver with Joint support supplement and Glory who has LP also gets Glyco-Flex II soft chews in addition to the Nupro. Faith has a very sensitive stomach and was always having stomach upset on a regular basis even on food she normally does well on, so she is supplemented Perfect Form in addition to the Nupro and it has worked wonders for settling and keeping her stomach settled.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Val, where do you get the glycoflex II soft chews? I was thinking maybe I should put Brody on them as a preventative? So much talk about LP around here has me spooked!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Val, where do you get the glycoflex II soft chews? I was thinking maybe I should put Brody on them as a preventative? So much talk about LP around here has me spooked!!!


I buy them from either my holistic vet or on Amazon. My vet sells them for $11.90 and I get them from Amazon for $10.76, that is for the 60 ct soft chews for cats and small dogs. You give one chew per day so the 60 ct bag lasts 60 days so the price is not bad at all.

Here's the link for them from Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Glyco-Flex-Soft-Chews-Cats-Small-60-Count/dp/B002LVTTXA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1269561165&sr=8-1

You can absolutely put Brody on Glyco-Flex as a preventative, however you may want to use the Glyco-Flex I instead of the II. Glyco-Flex I is geared more for joint support and prevention while Glyco-Flex II is more for intermediate joint support and treating problems that already exist. It also comes in a chewable tablet but I like the soft chews better because they think it is a treat rather than a medicine.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks so much Val!!! I am going to go check it out!!


----------

